# Build Log: BMW M Coupe



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I've been a long time lurker here, but thought I would finally register so that I could get some feedback and advice along the way.

This is going to be a work in progress for a long time (I'm sure a lot of you can relate  ) but the first stage will be done relatively quickly, I should have a review of my first impressions of the av.2 within the next couple of days, really looking forward to firing it up, but the fine tuning will be what takes a long time  For example, I want to eventually change headunits to a combo with a little more processing power, but this one will do for now.

The plan:










The 13av.2 will be in a simple 1.2 cf mdf box so that it is easily removable. The goal is to use it for cruising and roadtrips, but when I want to have fun with the car or actually use it to move something it will be popped out and the 10a.22, which will be located in a side box similar to this one, will be used. 










So here is the equipment I have now, 13av.2, 10a.22, pm modifiche door pods, and the nine.5. Not pictured is a bunch of wiring, and edead. I'm not sure when the iridiums get in, but they were ordered last week, luckily I have plenty to do before they get here.

I do have some concerns about the where to mount the midrange and tweeter, but we can discuss that a bit later  


















So the rear of the car is stripped and ready for the metal shop tommorow at 6 am UGH










And here are some photos of the car:


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

wait a minute if im not mistaken you have two ED products that arent supposed to be out yet, you work for them or something? more pics of the 13a please this install sounds like its going to be great


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I thought that sub was out already? Where did you take those awesome pictures?


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

rimshot said:


> wait a minute if im not mistaken you have two ED products that arent supposed to be out yet, you work for them or something? more pics of the 13a please this install sounds like its going to be great


Nine.5 has been out for awhile.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

rimshot said:


> wait a minute if im not mistaken you have two ED products that arent supposed to be out yet, you work for them or something? more pics of the 13a please this install sounds like its going to be great


Yup, nine.5 has been out for a while, but I DID managed to talk them into sending me a 13A  It's one of a couple of pre production models with the old basket that they wanted to get some feedback from. I offered my ears  Here are some more photos of the cone, but the basket isn't the production version, so I'm not going to post any pictures of it, as to avoid confusion.



























kimokalihi said:


> I thought that sub was out already? Where did you take those awesome pictures?


Hills of Santa Barbara, thanks!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

This should prove to be a very nice install. And a very interesting thread to keep up with. I'll be putting one of those surf boards into my convertible fairly soon so do let us know what you think of it after you get everything wired in.

By the way, BEAUTIFUL CAR! The M Coupe has always been one of my favorite cars from BMW. The M Coupe and "The Shark" are actually tied for 1st on my short list.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Ive already posted on ECA but I was curious, is that a 9861? isnt that already compatible with the 701 optically?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

the surround of that new ED sub looks ridiculous to me. It's enormous! How does it sound?

Awesome car, btw!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

For those who don't know (Mr X) did the install on my 350z (see install gallery).  Very talented and good guy all around.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> Ive already posted on ECA but I was curious, is that a 9861? isnt that already compatible with the 701 optically?


the deck in the diagram is a 9855 or a 9965. neither have optical out.


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2007)

Mr X said:


> Hills of Santa Barbara, thanks!




Street name please.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> the surround of that new ED sub looks ridiculous to me. It's enormous! How does it sound?
> 
> Awesome car, btw!


I have had a chance to listen to a 13AV.2 with right at 1000 watts RMS to it and was BLOWN AWAY!!!! I don't know that I've ever heard a sub that was as capable. As more of these start shipping out I think that you'll start seeing TONS of glowing reviews for them.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome, nice to see another bimmer. That makes three on the first page


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

So far, so good! I am looking forward to seing the final results! 

Is there a website, or do you have any info on the car's basic repair costs? I am thinking of buying one in the next year, just like yours, but I am afraid of parts/repair costs, and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> This should prove to be a very nice install. And a very interesting thread to keep up with. I'll be putting one of those surf boards into my convertible fairly soon so do let us know what you think of it after you get everything wired in.
> 
> By the way, BEAUTIFUL CAR! The M Coupe has always been one of my favorite cars from BMW. The M Coupe and "The Shark" are actually tied for 1st on my short list.


Will do, so far she looks like a beaut, and it should have quite a bit of powa  



Whiterabbit said:


> Ive already posted on ECA but I was curious, is that a 9861? isnt that already compatible with the 701 optically?


Sadly, its a 9855




drocpsu said:


> the surround of that new ED sub looks ridiculous to me. It's enormous! How does it sound?
> 
> Awesome car, btw!


Haven't had a chance to fire it up yet  But once I do, I'll be sure to post my thoughts on it  




Dan said:


> Street name please.


I couldn't tell ya, I just started heading for the hills and ended up there  





Captain Paintball said:


> So far, so good! I am looking forward to seing the final results!
> 
> Is there a website, or do you have any info on the car's basic repair costs? I am thinking of buying one in the next year, just like yours, but I am afraid of parts/repair costs, and that kind of stuff.


Check out the Z3 forum on www.bimmerforums.com a lot of good info there.

Mine has ran like a champ, no major problems (knock on wood). Don't let the subframe issue scare you away, it seems to be overhyped.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

out of curiosity...would you happen to know how much room there is in the kicks? the z3/z4 kicks both look like they have substantial room for drivers...


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

jay said:


> out of curiosity...would you happen to know how much room there is in the kicks? the z3/z4 kicks both look like they have substantial room for drivers...


I'll snap a photo for you later, but the stock kickpanel speaker is 5.25''


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Mr X said:


> I'll snap a photo for you later, but the stock kickpanel speaker is 5.25''


thanks the thought of a new z4 m coupe as a next car crossed my mind for a while...until my more rational side came into play and said i should stick to a sedan


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn't really take as many photos as I thought I did today, but I've got a few. It should all come together tommorow.

First of all, here's a photo of the stock stereo stuff so you guys know what I'm talking about in the next few photos











Started off by tracing the stock subwoofer box onto a piece of 10awg










Then I used the plasma cutter 










Didn't turn out too well, I learned later that I needed to turn it up higher. 










So I redid it with the giant press brake, and the smaller press brake, that I forgot to take a photo of, but its the blue machine in the backround. It has a 90 degree cutting edge, really cool tool.










now it looks good










Next I punched the holes for the studs to attach










Turned out VERY solid, perfect mounting point for the amp










Then I built the other mounting point, that replaced the stock amp rack, unfortunatley, I got carried away while building it and didn't take any pictures of the contruction, I'll get some better photos tommorow










Next step remove the stock plastics holders










Then it was time to cut the frame work for the amps










Support for the amp










This is how the amp support is going to attach, two bolts will pass through the outside ones, that will be welded to the mounting plates. The amp rack will come in and out in 4 pieces, the two brackets that attach to the car, the thing that actually holds the rack, and the equipment shelf, which has not yet been pictured.










Very Very Very poor mockup of how its going to look thrown together.










And here is the equipment shelf, it will house the crossovers, and any other accesories I decide to run in the car  










The amp is going to have a trim panel around it that mimics the stock plastics, and the pull over cover will still work and hide everything


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

And kickpanel photos: Excuse how dirty the car is, a build is going on after all


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

looks like its going to be very nice install...i wish i had access to a shop like that along with a buddy that can operate them


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I wish I was set up like that *******!...lol Nice havin that equipment around aint it?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, looks amazing so far, really good, really clean, and stealthy... i like!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

man, that's a really nice job!

i'm jealous. You're working with metal instead of mdf!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice shop you've got there. Metal fab FTW!! So much easier to work with metal when you have access to the required tools. And no MDF dust to deal with.  Looking good so far. I couldn't get a good idea of just how the nine.5 will look once it's mounted up though.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

[threadjack]

Boostedrex----- as in boosted T-Rex?

[/threadjack]


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Would you say that the interior is the same as the z3? I'm helping a friend who's uncle wants a simple upgrade in his z3. Just headunit, front speakers and a small amp to push the speakers. I'd appreciate your help on this if you have any. Here's the link to my page.


Oh yea...DUDE, you have access to some of the best tools. Are they yours?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

dvflyer said:


> [threadjack]
> 
> Boostedrex----- as in boosted T-Rex?
> 
> [/threadjack]



[further thread jack]

boostedrex as in boosted RX-7

[/further thread jack]


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

I remember you. You're the one on bimmerforums that has the e-value equipment. Nice car, first time I've seen pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nvmnd


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dvflyer said:


> [threadjack]
> 
> Boostedrex----- as in boosted T-Rex?
> 
> [/threadjack]


[even further thread jack]

Quality Sound nailed it. Boostedrex = Boosted RX-7 (one of each generation to be exact) 

[/end even further thread jack]

And I saw the AC Schnitzer pedals, what all goodies from AC are on your M Coupe sir?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Amp support and mounting flanges in the car










Amp support bolts to the mounting flanges with two bolts per side, only one of them is on in the photo










Using 12 point aircraft grade hardware.










Upper shelf set into place, this will house the crossovers/other accesories, the wires will be able to be run neatly underneath, not quite sure how the wires are going to be organized, but plenty of options at this point.










Amp mounted










The rack was drilled and tapped to accomodate the screws, this is much easier with a drill press 










It needs about half an hour of grinding a few misc spots, then its off to the powdercoaters tommorow.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Would you say that the interior is the same as the z3? I'm helping a friend who's uncle wants a simple upgrade in his z3. Just headunit, front speakers and a small amp to push the speakers. I'd appreciate your help on this if you have any. Here's the link to my page.
> 
> 
> Oh yea...DUDE, you have access to some of the best tools. Are they yours?


The front speakers will be the same, the rears in the convertible are different, and I think their size depends on the year of the car, run a search in the z3 section of bimmerforums.com

And I wish the tools were mine, haha. The shop belongs to a good friend.



Boostedrex said:


> And I saw the AC Schnitzer pedals, what all goodies from AC are on your M Coupe sir?


I have their front splitters, and springs/shocks


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I really like the look of the amp rack now that I can get a better feel for how it will look once finished. The nine.5 is a bit small though don't you think? LOL! Looking great! What color are you going to powder coat everything?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, I thought the amp was going to sit flat, not upright. I was wondering about that when he said he'd have room for processors, crossoers, etc. Looks nice and takes up zero space. Nice!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

How much for that amp rack.. My Bro has a M-Coupe' aswell..
Love the install so far..
Side Note:-~ 
Dont you just love the new Stinger RCA's All Flat & Marked F/R/S
So kool

peace Troy


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> How much for that amp rack.. My Bro has a M-Coupe' aswell..
> Love the install so far..
> Side Note:-~
> Dont you just love the new Stinger RCA's All Flat & Marked F/R/S
> ...


It would be expensive to duplicate, but if you really want one, pm me an offer.

And yeah, they look great, going to be so much easier than running 3 different sets.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Speakers arrived!!

A lot of boxes for just a front stage 













































































The midrange would need ever so slight of a trim to fit into the pods.


















I'm still debating throwing them in the doors or the kicks.



Exciting


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the heck? still debating?

no debate. They go in the kicks. its just TOO easy to use a holesaw to drill a hole in the plastic kick the cutout size, then mount the drivers with grilles into the kicks. reinforce if flimsy, then reinstall. call it a day.

Same with the tweeters. surface mount in the kickpanels.

what are your plans for the second set of midbass for a crossover? I only see the crossover for the pre-assembled set...


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> the heck? still debating?
> 
> no debate. They go in the kicks. its just TOO easy to use a holesaw to drill a hole in the plastic kick the cutout size, then mount the drivers with grilles into the kicks. reinforce if flimsy, then reinstall. call it a day.
> 
> ...


I've heard a bunch of properly setup kickpanel cars, and I loved them, but heres my issue with this car. When I have a passenger in the car, particularly this car, the speakers are going to be completley blocked, and I'll lose upper end detail, and since the iridiums are already a very dark, laid back speaker, that could be bad.

For me at least, its not really a question of whats easy and whats hard, it's what will make it sound the best and look the least intrusive. I won't be making a decision until I try both ways.


As for the crossover, the nine.5 has a bandpass crossover on it, so I'll be using that to run both mids active, and use the passives for the mids and tweets.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

man thats some sexy great you have..
I fully agree with you on the Kicks..
you can miss seeing the speaker in the kicks on this car they are so far to the front.. I like you door pods.. Are you not a fan of Sail Panle tweets?
Peace Troy


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> man thats some sexy great you have..
> I fully agree with you on the Kicks..
> you can miss seeing the speaker in the kicks on this car they are so far to the front.. I like you door pods.. Are you not a fan of Sail Panle tweets?
> Peace Troy


In some applications I am  But I would like to keep the tweets as close as possible to the midrange, but hey, I won't know what works in this particular car until I try it


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> the deck in the diagram is a 9855 or a 9965. neither have optical out.


Neither? I'm pretty certain the 9965 does.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So you'll be running channels 1&2 to the midrange and tweet set passive and then running channels 3&4 at a 2 ohm load to the mid basses bandpassed with the 5th channel on sub duty right?

And where did you get that panel for the midbasses?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So you'll be running channels 1&2 to the midrange and tweet set passive and then running channels 3&4 at a 2 ohm load to the mid basses bandpassed with the 5th channel on sub duty right?
> 
> And where did you get that panel for the midbasses?


Yes, and

www.pmmodifiche.it is the company. Alumapro is their US distributor, but I think they were trying to get rid of their inventory a while ago.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for that link. Those are some nice panels. Did that come with the whole new door panel or just the speaker pod? I bet teh Subaru guys would really like those since there is zero mounting depth in Suby's.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Thanks for that link. Those are some nice panels. Did that come with the whole new door panel or just the speaker pod? I bet teh Subaru guys would really like those since there is zero mounting depth in Suby's.


Just the door pods, I need to modify my stock panels to get them to fit.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Next time you are driving back to UCSB, stop by Carpinteria, I would love to see your car. You have nice metal fab skills.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

well think about it this way, how often do you drive with a passenger? if its most of the time, i have no problem with the way your install goes, if you drive by yourself most of the time, no question kicks is the better way to go.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> well think about it this way, how often do you drive with a passenger? if its most of the time, i have no problem with the way your install goes, if you drive by yourself most of the time, no question kicks is the better way to go.



Well, I have legs too  I'd say its about 50/50. I hate how much compromise has to be made in a car environment  



AzGrower said:


> Next time you are driving back to UCSB, stop by Carpinteria, I would love to see your car. You have nice metal fab skills.


Sure, I assume you'd like to see it once its working though  We can def arrange a meeting.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Why aren't you done yet Dom? Get to it.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> Why aren't you done yet Dom? Get to it.


Waiting on parts and finishing another project in the mean time


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

00RedRT said:


> Neither? I'm pretty certain the 9965 does.


The 9965 does have digital out.

And you *WILL* place those speakers in the kicks...and trash those fugly door panels.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> The 9965 does have digital out.
> 
> And you *WILL* place those speakers in the kicks...and trash those fugly door panels.


I like the door panels  




Absolutley terrible pictures, and for that I apologize, but the rack got back from the powdercoaters today. Now Time to start making some real progress


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice, any chance that I could talk you into opening up the nine.5 and letting us have a look at her guts??  I'm looking forward to seeing your progress on this install too!


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice, any chance that I could talk you into opening up the nine.5 and letting us have a look at her guts??  I'm looking forward to seeing your progress on this install too!


Argh, I just mounted her on the rack!  Haha. Here is a photo of one of their prototypes that I found on icix.










Next time I take it off the rack I'll snap a few pix for you.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Amp mounted, I think I need to pick up some elbows for the 0 awg, I dislike how much it has to bend.










Figuring out placement for the crossovers and ipod adapter, I need to remember where I put the sirius unit 










Back of the amp rack, I plan on picking up some 12 point nuts to go with the bolts, but these will do for mock up.


















Bolts holding the amp onto the rack, stainless steel.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow looks like fun


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

What are the specs on the amp?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Specs on the nine.5

Model Name : NINe.5 Amplifier 
Large 5 Channel Car Audio Amplifier
RMS Power @ 12.5v : Front Channels
4 x 100 @ 4Ohm @ 0.05%THD
4 x 55 @ 8Ohm @ 0.05%THD 
4 x 175 @ 2Ohm @ 0.05%THD
2 x 350 @ 4Ohm @ 0.05%THD

RMS Power (Subwoofer Channel) @ 12.5v :
1 x 250w @ 4Ohm @ 0.09%THD
1 x 450w @ 2Ohm @ 0.09%THD
1 x 600w @ 1Ohm @ 0.09%THD


And thanks for taking the pics next time the amp is off the rack Dom. I really like how that amp rack/X-over mounting scheme is coming along.

Zach


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

dont forget to make space on that rack for the 701 when you buy it.

maybe also for a PDX amp, srx2 or other ultrasmall amp if you decide you need an extra pair of amp channels for whatever reason. Just in case.

Also, I know you like those doorpanels and all, and they provide a wonderful spot for the midbass drivers. The midrange still needs to go into the kickpanel!


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> dont forget to make space on that rack for the 701 when you buy it.
> 
> maybe also for a PDX amp, srx2 or other ultrasmall amp if you decide you need an extra pair of amp channels for whatever reason. Just in case.
> 
> Also, I know you like those doorpanels and all, and they provide a wonderful spot for the midbass drivers. The midrange still needs to go into the kickpanel!


Yeah, I think I've pretty much decided thats where its going to go


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

by the way, if you find an amp thats an inch thick, I suppose it could be mounted behind the 5 channel, inside the frame that holds it in place.

Or since the crossovers and alpine box you already have (and the 701) are all about an inch thick, they could too.....

I'll bet you could cut a piece of sheet metal the same size as the existing amp backcover, stamp some vents in there and everything ot resimulate the existing amp cover. Then add holes for mounting gear, spot weld nuts on the inside, and have mount points for whatever youd like!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

My Helix H400 is 1.25 inches thick. 75x4


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

hypnotiq said:


> My Helix H400 is 1.25 inches thick. 75x4


Bam. Stuff that behind the eD amp to run the tweeters and mids, 75 watts a piece.

The dual midbass get the 350 rms from the bridged channels of the eD amp. Or however you decide to wire it up.

Then the subwoofer still gets 450 or 600 rms.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Power connections, I think I'm going to redo the heat shrink.










The amp grounds where the battery grounds to the chassis










Without covers 










With covers










Then I used double sided tape to see if I would lose any foot room mounting them in the kicks, and well I didn't lose any, and my feet don't block the speakers.










So this is where we are now.










And table of goodies.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

get some 40 40 compound and mate the drivers with the plastic and fill in the grates or do what i did on the impala

View attachment 2721


make new panals and attach the foot rest. 

sorry i am in a creative mood


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> get some 40 40 compound and mate the drivers with the plastic and fill in the grates or do what i did on the impala
> 
> View attachment 2721
> 
> ...


Some day I will, I wouldn't mind making the tweets a little more on axis as well, but right now I just want to get it up and working, I don't have much time before school starts so any major fabrication is going to have to wait


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

wow your close


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

q logic might make a pod for that car

up to 98 on the 3 series and only 2 door
View attachment 2723


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> q logic might make a pod for that car
> 
> up to 98 on the 3 series and only 2 door
> View attachment 2723


I lost my dead pedal on my last car, she stays in this one  The ir3 does great off axis so I don't think there's too much of a need to get too fancy with the kicks. I think smoothing out the grills like you suggested is all that needs to be done.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

bondo is your friend


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The battery compartment is nice and clean with that cover installed. And I'm very glad to see that the mids and tweets are going in the kicks. I think that you'll be VERY happy with that placement.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I suspect on-axis placement will not be required, either. especially if you have the 701.

I'd suggest not mating the drivers with the kicks though.

Have you considered wrapping the panel in grillecloth to cover the holes? you can use adhesive on the backside only and stretch grillecloth over the panel. The elastic cloth should not sink into the holes in the panel, and gluemarks will only remain on the backside.

dumb question: if the existing kickpanels have OEM grilles, why didnt you install the midrange behind the OEM panel?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> I suspect on-axis placement will not be required, either. especially if you have the 701.
> 
> I'd suggest not mating the drivers with the kicks though.
> 
> ...


The kickpanel is too curvy to cover, especially around the latch, plus, since it_ is_ a kickpanel, I imagine the grill cloth would wear out after a while. I didn't put the dome behind the plastic because I have in my head that it would muffle them.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

and now the panel is cut  

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j239/jewlike1/P1011016.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j239/jewlike1/P1011018.jpg

I'm confident sonic effects of the cover would be zero. maybe a wider stage


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> and now the panel is cut
> 
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j239/jewlike1/P1011016.jpg
> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j239/jewlike1/P1011018.jpg
> ...


In the future I'll think about cutting the cover and replacing it with a big grill cloth grill and mounting the midrange behind it, that should ensure it doesn't mess with the speaker, and then I can experiment a little with tweeter placement.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Today was the point of no return. Since the pods came with no instructions or template for cutting, I had to eyeball it.










And then it began










I used a combination of jigsaw, cut off wheel on the dremel, and dremel jig saw, nothing really cut it very well.










And it fits










This was a relief, plenty of depth for the speakers.










Then I realigned the pod, since the first way I attached it wasn't that great. You have to use the screws to suck the door into the pod. Second time around fitment was perfect.































And of course, sound deadened the back










Passenger side kicks also mounted. This is a temporary mounting solution for the mid and tweets, I have something a little more stealth/OE looking in mind.


----------



## AwaySooner (May 30, 2007)

Where did you get the power and ground terminal here? I shop around and couldn't find something like that. Most of them are ring terminal, I don't need a ring.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

AwaySooner said:


> Where did you get the power and ground terminal here? I shop around and couldn't find something like that. Most of them are ring terminal, I don't need a ring.
> 
> [im]http://www.sbeuro.com/domhost/mcoupestereo/day5/02.jpg[/img]


They're made by tsunami, they call them 0 awg to 4 awg adapters.


----------



## jakesford (Jun 27, 2007)

Absolutely sick car.... I love the Z coupes soo much, nearly bought one but went with the 350z instead. 

The one I was looking at was dark green with tan interior and HRE wheels 

Nice install too


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

nice door panels. did you use backless heat vinyl?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> nice door panels. did you use backless heat vinyl?


I bought the pods pre made, I wish I could take credit for the vinyl work on these things  



Popped the panel back into the car, makes the most satisfying clunk ever


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Mr X said:


> I bought the pods pre made, I wish I could take credit for the vinyl work on these things
> 
> 
> 
> Popped the panel back into the car, makes the most satisfying clunk ever


Wow, they look really nice. Where did you get them pre-made? And do they make anything for e46's?

Thanks


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

hypnotiq said:


> Wow, they look really nice. Where did you get them pre-made? And do they make anything for e46's?
> 
> Thanks


They're made by www.pmmodifiche.it and distributed through alumapro, and yes they do carry stuff for the e46.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What are you going to do about the hole for the mid?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm also curious about how you're going to take care of the hole where the mid was supposed to go. 

And you should get one hell of a calf massage from those twin midbasses.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

it looks like they have a mid for that spot on their website. what a massage you are gonna get


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> What are you going to do about the hole for the mid?


Cant see anyting behind the grillecloth 
and if he can, easy to put a backer of black ABS behind the mounting hole to hide whats behind the doorcard.



Mr X said:


> Passenger side kicks also mounted. This is a temporary mounting solution for the mid and tweets, I have something a little more stealth/OE looking in mind.


So glad to hear that! ill bet replacement panels will be real cheap, too  

looking really, really good, mrX. I'm gonna want to see/hear it soon. feel like taking a drive up to the bay area? say, october 6th-ish?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> Cant see anyting behind the grillecloth
> and if he can, easy to put a backer of black ABS behind the mounting hole to hide whats behind the doorcard.


Then why seal a door? I understand it won't be visible, but with as much effort as everyone here goes through to seal a door why would he leave a big ass hole in there because you can't see it?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> What are you going to do about the hole for the mid?


4'' full range speakers for bluetooth phone  



quality_sound said:


> Then why seal a door? I understand it won't be visible, but with as much effort as everyone here goes through to seal a door why would he leave a big ass hole in there because you can't see it?


That's my thought, something has to plug it up


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

wiggin' brilliant. phone and GPS, so it doesnt have to come out the stereo. Ive been wanting to do that for years, powered via david navone amp strapped into the underdash.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Mr X said:


> They're made by www.pmmodifiche.it and distributed through alumapro, and yes they do carry stuff for the e46.


Mind giving me some more info? The website is in a different language .


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mr X said:


> 4'' full range speakers for bluetooth phone
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, something has to plug it up


Are you going to wire it to mute the stereo automatically? That would be pretty pimp with the separate speakers and all.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Why not use one the newest bluetooth add-ons from Alpine?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> wiggin' brilliant. phone and GPS, so it doesnt have to come out the stereo. Ive been wanting to do that for years, powered via david navone amp strapped into the underdash.


Yup  



hypnotiq said:


> Mind giving me some more info? The website is in a different language .


Click on prodotti and it will show you all the different cars available and the model number. To order contact alumapro;

Alumapro
11936 Oak Creek Pkwy
Huntley, IL 60142
Tel: 1-224-569-3650

I just checked their website though and it doesn't say they carry them anymore, they might have dropped the line.



quality_sound said:


> Are you going to wire it to mute the stereo automatically? That would be pretty pimp with the separate speakers and all.


Yeah, very simple to do that 




aneonrider said:


> Why not use one the newest bluetooth add-ons from Alpine?


At the moment, nothing integrates with my deck, so I would rather use a proven solution from another company.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Dom,

Made any progress as of late?? Just didn't want this thread to drop too low since it's such a sexy car. 

Zach


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Dom,
> 
> Made any progress as of late?? Just didn't want this thread to drop too low since it's such a sexy car.
> 
> Zach


Been in Santa Barbara for the last few days so haven't been able to work on the car. I got back today and the speaker wire was waiting for me, so I should get some solid work in over the next few days.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The alpine bluetooth can be noisy.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BigRed said:


> The alpine bluetooth can be noisy.


Because you had problems with it? Mine worked fine. I'm thinking it was an install error. Didn't you also say it as the iPod through the 300BT you had problems with and NOT the 300BT itself?


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Because you had problems with it? Mine worked fine. I'm thinking it was an install error. Didn't you also say it as the iPod through the 300BT you had problems with and NOT the 300BT itself?


kinda hard to have installer error on that piece. pretty much poor mic placement and thats it. 

there are cases of ipod noise when running through the bluetooth. as far as the bluetooth itself, i have had customers tell me (and have experienced it myself) of issues with echoing. hanging up the call and redialing tends to fix this.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

kwhitelaw said:


> kinda hard to have installer error on that piece. pretty much poor mic placement and thats it.


Or a crap ass ground, iffy power supply. It's a lot easier to mess up than you think. 



> there are cases of ipod noise when running through the bluetooth. as far as the bluetooth itself, i have had customers tell me (and have experienced it myself) of issues with echoing. hanging up the call and redialing tends to fix this.


I've heard of noise with the iPod throught the 300BT but never on the 300BT by itself.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

it'd be safe to assume power for the 300bt is being caught at the radio so no worries on a "power supply" issue. same with ground. cant remember the last time I had a noise problem that stemmed from a bad ground.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

kwhitelaw said:


> it'd be safe to assume power for the 300bt is being caught at the radio so no worries on a "power supply" issue. same with ground. cant remember the last time I had a noise problem that stemmed from a bad ground.


Well you know what happens when you assume. I always do barrier strips with jumpers for B+, ground and acc. The acc power I get from the OEM harness to switch a relay. I never get noise and very stable power for my HU and accessories. Maybe that helps?

edit: sorry about the thread jack. I'll continue in PM .


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Well you know what happens when you assume. I always do barrier strips with jumpers for B+, ground and acc. The acc power I get from the OEM harness to switch a relay. I never get noise and very stable power for my HU and accessories. Maybe that helps?
> 
> edit: sorry about the thread jack. I'll continue in PM .


Hehe, no worries.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Dom, i think what you should for the hole in the mid is...route out a piece of plexi, cloud it, get a DLS logo made up for the front of it, the circular DLS logo, and then back lit it with LEDs 

b


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

youd never see it clearly behind the grillecloth. would just be a blur.

and if he took the grille off to show it, it wouldnt be a circular hole, but one with two "wings" on it.

I'mnot sure I agree the flash is the way to go in this case. I think it would counter the theme of the rest of the install which is geared more in the streamlined/efficient/elegant/functional direction.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I think it may be best to simply block the hole with some ABS or with another spekaer for a non-caraudio purpose


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry, let me correct myself. the ipod becomes noisy when hooking it thru the bluetooth. kinda sucks.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> I think it may be best to simply block the hole with some ABS or with another spekaer for a non-caraudio purpose


He said he was going to put in a speaker for his bluetooth. 



BigRed said:


> sorry, let me correct myself. the ipod becomes noisy when hooking it thru the bluetooth. kinda sucks.


Weird, mine didn't do that.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> He said he was going to put in a speaker for his bluetooth.


he did?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Mr X said:


> Speakers arrived!!
> 
> A lot of boxes for just a front stage
> 
> ...



DLS=ohhhhhh laaaalaaaaaa creme of the crop puuuuuuuure eaaaaaaaaaaaar caaaaaaaaaandy


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> he did?


Twice I think. Once in a multi-quoted reply.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, sarcasm must not work for multi-page threads. I checked post #92 and could find no evidence of the following mentioned.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Check post #91 in reply to my question. I have a feeling I'm missing something in your replies...


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Need a little help, the manual looks like its for an older version of the crossover, so it isn't really helping me. How do I turn the woofer off?  

You can see in the photo that there are two jumpers on it already.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Update time.

Pile of wires, techflexed, heatshrunk, and label makered.










Passenger side crossovers










Path they take downt he side of the car


























BMW was kind enough to give me enough room through the connector to pass a single 12 awg wire. The boot was a huge pain the *** to take off and remove the first time, since the bolts that hold it in place were flush mounted and barely had enough room to get the ratchet bit in, let alone the bit and a ratchet, so I had to build a tool, but once you get a technique it wasn't that bad at all.


























Passenger side crossovers










Path this clump of wires takes.


















Equipment rack










Detail shot










Speaker connections on the nine.5 filling out










I couldn't help but find this funny, a do not throw away sticker on a 300 dollar woofer.










Driverside mounted up, right now I just have a board sealing the hole, will do the speaker idea later.










And the passenger side mounted.










Kicks in










And then a nice shot of the mess I've created










This was odd, the car's classification is actually e36/8, e36/7 is the roadster version.










I have them breaking in right now, hence the battery charger. I think I need to add quite a bit more deadener to the doors, I'm getting quite a bit of resonance at high volumes... not that that was entirely unexpected


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good Dom.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice I was going to do a WTH Is going on bump too..
Lookin Good


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice!!!! I love how the nine.5 spans almost the entire opening of the hatch.  I was going to ask about what deadening you had done to the car. How much more do you think it will take to get your doors where you want them? Looking great though!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Very nice!!!! I love how the nine.5 spans almost the entire opening of the hatch.  I was going to ask about what deadening you had done to the car. How much more do you think it will take to get your doors where you want them? Looking great though!


Right now I have about 30 sq ft into the drivers side door, plus another 5 to 10 of teklite, and I think it is approaching acceptable. Keep in mind, these are really small doors and I didn't do the outside skin.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

need pictures with the grilles in place on the doors. closed and open wide


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> need pictures with the grilles in place on the doors. closed and open wide


Will get some tommorow


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

awesome!

just needs a sexy, non-alpine radio that matches the dash . cd-45z, anyone?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> awesome!
> 
> just needs a sexy, non-alpine radio that matches the dash . cd-45z, anyone?


The Alpine actually flows with the dash pretty well, it lights up amber, the buttons are blue, like the interior, and the chrome on it matches the chrome rings around all the gauges  However, I do think a headunit change is in order sometime in the future.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How far are you from Irvine? I'll be down there soon and I'd love to see your car in person if it isn't too far off from where I'll be.

Zach


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> How far are you from Irvine? I'll be down there soon and I'd love to see your car in person if it isn't too far off from where I'll be.
> 
> Zach


When will you be down? Irvine is about 15 to 20 minutes from here, but I'm leaving for Santa Barbara on Friday and the car will probably be in the shop today and tommorow.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm heading down Friday evening and will be leaving Sunday. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going to wait a bit before I give my review so that I can become a bit to let it break in, and to get more familiar with it, but the **** thing certainly seems promising  










I think it might be too big to drive around with regularly  










One more thing, sorry I haven't gotten the photos of the doors yet, I will soon


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Might be??? That's friggin HROOOOOJ!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

not a fan of the sub. But darn if you have the right idea with the bananas. Especially if you plan to have two subwoofers you can swap between.

By the look of it, might want to upgrade the second subwoofer to something a little lighter 

so how do you feel about the install overall? (maybe minus the subbox).

What's your favorite aspect, whats your least favorite aspect?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> not a fan of the sub. But darn if you have the right idea with the bananas. Especially if you plan to have two subwoofers you can swap between.
> 
> By the look of it, might want to upgrade the second subwoofer to something a little lighter
> 
> ...


The 10a can fit into the corner, which will allow it to take up no trunk room, so that will end up being the permanent solution. For the time being, I'm just enjoying the monster back there. I think it'll eventually end up doing ht duty for me.

Overall, I'm happy with how it's going. Favorite part is probably the amp rack area, least favorite is how difficult the speakers are being for me. It wasn't one of the wonderful jobs where you plug it in for the first time, and WOW this is awesome. It has taken a decent amount of experimentation to get it acceptable, but probably won't be absolutley amazing until I get some more processing and the assistance of a few people who know more than I do 

That being said, I'm very surprised at how well the car stages. I was thinking short dash, tiny car, probably not going to be good at all, but it has worked out pretty well.

Luckily though, tweaking the damn thing until you're happy is part of the fun/experience with something like this


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

or till youre sick of the physical configuration and start making changes


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> or till youre sick of the physical configuration and start making changes


God forbid


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> or till youre sick of the physical configuration and start making changes


That NEVER happens.......


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Can't believe I missed this one for an entire week. The door panels look much better once installed. But those doors would look*real* nice if you could blend the pods into the doors with some filler and a little glass...plus a little vinyl work. 

It would do that car so much more justice.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

thats a niiiiiice car...

I just noticed that the 08 wrx sort of resembles that bmw roadster look...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Dom,

So the 13Av.2 is too much for the car or the box is just too big? I'm still looking forward to your review of it. 

Zach


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

of course, he could easily fix that problem with an AP membrane grafted into the bottom of the spare tire well ...


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Wow! Can't believe I missed this one for an entire week. The door panels look much better once installed. But those doors would look*real* nice if you could blend the pods into the doors with some filler and a little glass...plus a little vinyl work.
> 
> It would do that car so much more justice.


If the fiberglass ever comes out on the doors, it won't be a blend of the pods, it will be something new  



Boostedrex said:


> Dom,
> 
> So the 13Av.2 is too much for the car or the box is just too big? I'm still looking forward to your review of it.
> 
> Zach


The av.2 certainly isn't too much for the car, at least off a measly 600 watts  It's just the sheer size and weight of the box, that makes it not practical to drive around with everyday. Still getting some listening time in before the review.



Whiterabbit said:


> of course, he could easily fix that problem with an AP membrane grafted into the bottom of the spare tire well ...


No spare tire well


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah, battery compartment in the cargo area floor. Never hurts to move something as heavy as the battery back there. It certainly helps with weight distribution front to rear.

Yeah, the box for the Av.2 is big. I guess you could always fiberglass it to one of the sidewalls back there, but from what I remember you didn't want anything permanent back there.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

^bump^ Any news/pics/reviews?


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> ^bump^ Any news/pics/reviews?


Someone shot my driverside window out with a bb gun last week  So I took the car back to oc and went back to sb without it. My Av.2 review will be up pretty soon though, almost done with it.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Mr X said:


> Someone shot my driverside window out with a bb gun last week  So I took the car back to oc and went back to sb without it. My Av.2 review will be up pretty soon though, almost done with it.


I hate people!!!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

can always transfer to Cal Poly. Much more conservative area. Fewer stupid drunks.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> can always transfer to Cal Poly. Much more conservative area. Fewer stupid drunks.


Gotta take the bad with the good


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy chit! I can't believe they shot out your window for no apparent reason. That sucks bro and I'm sorry to hear about it.


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> can always transfer to Cal Poly. Much more conservative area. Fewer stupid drunks.


Depends where you live. Now a lot less as mardi gras brings swat haha.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's my av.2 review

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21658


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Small update.

Moved the tweeters to the dash and put the iridium midranges behind new stock kickpanels. I'm not sure if they're being useful down there or not, but its nice having the car look stock, I'll experiment more with them later.

Moving the tweeters up high really raised the sound stage and helped with top end extension but now the center image is really wide, that might be a result of the midranges still being in the kickpanels, will have to play more with it later.

These holes use to be vents.


























Finished product, dremeled out the original vent (removable part, dash was left stock) and then wrapped it with grill cloth.










Also began work on the amp rack cover. I let my friend cut out most of this and it was his first time using the jigsaw, I think he did pretty well. It will all be detached from the fleece once the shape is made so that the cover is 100% fiberglass. Don't mind the messy wiring, still messing around with stuff back there


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

subwoofer still needs a grill 

Why did you dremel out the inside of the vent? was that necessary?

Also, don't forget the supports to go between the upper amp corners flat out to the amprack corners. Otherwise the cloth stretched over will just sinkhole in. Rounded over via support will match the OEM trunk curves much better, in my opinion.

This install is one of the more enjoyable ones posted on this forum. Highly creative, good use of multiple materials, all "car audio" gear (as opposed to "diy audio" gear), and pretty well executed.

I'm guaranteed a good read every time this thread is opened.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> Nice. Looks great.


Thanks



Whiterabbit said:


> subwoofer still needs a grill


I think I have an idea for one  



Whiterabbit said:


> Why did you dremel out the inside of the vent? was that necessary?


Yes, it's what the grill cloth is stretched around and also what the tweeters are attached to. Here is a photo of the vent, it is shallow and attached to a bendy rubber tube that was able to just be pushed out of the way. They should be a cheap part to replace if I change my mind, which I very well might  













Whiterabbit said:


> Also, don't forget the supports to go between the upper amp corners flat out to the amprack corners. Otherwise the cloth stretched over will just sinkhole in. Rounded over via support will match the OEM trunk curves much better, in my opinion.


Great suggestion, I agree. 



Whiterabbit said:


> This install is one of the more enjoyable ones posted on this forum. Highly creative, good use of multiple materials, all "car audio" gear (as opposed to "diy audio" gear), and pretty well executed.
> 
> I'm guaranteed a good read every time this thread is opened.


Thankyou :blush:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!! just had a look at all that from day 1. Very good work well done! I like the tweeter solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

Mr X said:


> Gotta take the bad with the good


WOOT - go gauchos

<---Class of 2000


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

Move to the Mesa FTW!
Downtown is much more civilized than IV.....
Used to live on Calle Andalucia, it had the best view and was close to the beach and downtown!


----------



## raft211 (Oct 4, 2007)

One of my favorite cars, and the install compliments it nicely. Great job!!!


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, there was a change of plans, haha.

New Equipment:

Alpine DVA-9861
Alpine H-701
DLS A3
DLS A5
Seas Lotus RT27f Tweeters
Zapco Rm-6B.130 Midbasses
Elemental Designs 11kv.2 Subwoofer

Onto the rebuild;

First, I decided that the stock wiring would be enough. But rather than hack up the harness in the back of the car, I took apart a blown e36 amp I got from a friend to use the plugs out of it.










Look at this beauty










Picked this up at radioshack, it sucks the solder out of the circuit board joints










And off they come


















Next, I loomed the stock wiring. To the right are 0 awg power and ground from the previous install.










I didn't have my camera on me for the 9861 install, but while I had the center console out, I loomed the factory wiring and ran the Ai-net and optical cable to the back of the car.










9861 installed










Cockpit as a whole, notice stock doors are back. I forget who said it, maybe it was mpire, but they claimed door panels never come as nice as they look in the photos, unfortunately they were right  If someone has a mint set of estoril door panels for a z3, and they want to get rid of them, let me know.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Seas tweeters, thanks to Eng @ mobilesq.com










I soldered the factory wiring from the original midrange onto the seas tweeter so that it would plug right in.


















Tweeters mounted in the door.










Factory speakers vs the Zapcos










Speakers installed in factory kick panel locations










Next, I test fitted the main support bar for the amps, and the accessories rack with the h701 on it.










H701










Clearance


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Wiring

[QUICKIMG]http://www.sbeuroclub.com/domhost/StereoRebuild/Day%205/IMG_0118%20%5B%5D.JPG[/QUICKIMG]

More wiring










Relay for the remote turn on










Plugs attached. If I were to do this again, I think I would put the plugs into a box rather than attach them directly to the wires, I feel it would be more solid that way.










Everything making its way in










Everything plugged in. This was all covered later, to make sure nothing metallic touches anything important.










H701 wired up


















The rack coming together










Power cables coming in


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

This is a 1/4" piece of birch plywood, covered in a rubberized undercoat. I was going to just expand the metal rack, but doing it this way allows me to not ground the chassis of the amps, and it is still very very solid. The shiny parts are paint that hasn't dried yet, I threw it on top of the bolts that hold the wood to the frame.










Fast forward a bit, and the amps are attached.










Wiring from the other side.










Power cables.



















Wires!










And that brings us to where I am today. The amps are surprisingly difficult to line up perfectly, with a little more tweaking though I think I'll be able to get them in line.










Remaining plans are to make a cover for the amps out of an extra factory piece that I have. It will be cut and molded to fit, and then wrapped in either leather, or a nice vinyl. I'm also debating going with a larger midbass.

For reference, here is what the factory amp cover looks like.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Getting some work done huh? 

So I assume you got your Alpine's optical to work? 

Look great Dom. I've always have had a fetish for DLS ref amps


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Getting some work done huh?
> 
> So I assume you got your Alpine's optical to work?
> 
> Look great Dom. I've always have had a fetish for DLS ref amps


Actually, no  Going to troubleshoot that the next time I feel a need to remove the center console :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wont believe it until its all done and working


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Bing, it'll probably never be done, haha.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, done or not, its great work! I like the "upgrades" too.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Well, done or not, its great work! I like the "upgrades" too.


Thanks


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah this is one of the cleanest Coupe install's iv seen..
Nice work again..


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

awesome install man. great job


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Anyone has a secret supply for 10" subwoofer grills that are subtle/clean?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

This has been a really great read! Awesome work! Im wondering why the drastic change to new equipment! could you just not get the old stuff to work right/ sound exactly the way you wanted them to?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work, for the record you can flip the name plates of the DLS amps so they aren't upside down


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

why did you ditch the door pods? those things are not cheap.


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Nice work, for the record you can flip the name plates of the DLS amps so they aren't upside down


I know, but I need to buy a smaller alan wrench :laugh:


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

internecine said:


> why did you ditch the door pods? those things are not cheap.


I decided I wanted to go back to a more original look. I still have them though, maybe some day they'll make a comeback :surprised:


----------

